# keeping develop settings In LR4.1



## herb (May 14, 2012)

I use LR for developing, much nicer to work with than PSCS 4 or 6, but when I downloaded the new 4.1, my developed photo reverts to the undeveloped settings when I try to move it to photoshop.

gotta be something simple.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2012)

Hi Herb

Which version of Photoshop were you sending it to?  CS4, and CS5 with ACR up to 6.6 don't know what to do with the new settings unless you press the 'Render using Lightroom' button.  CS5 has an ACR 6.7 update available which will understand them, or CS6 with ACR 7.1RC will understand them too.


----------



## herb (May 14, 2012)

Hi: I got CS 6 but was a bit confused by it, so I tried using CS 4.  I will see if I can find a "render using Lightroom button"

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2012)

Render using Lightroom would be in the ACR mismatch dialog - it's the one that says "upgrade to ACR 7.x to process properly" or something like that.  The other option's Open Anyway which passes the raw data to PS along with the settings. 

That said, if it's picking up CS6 as the primary external editor, have you selected CS4 in the bottom half of the dialog perhaps?  If so, choose one of the 'with Lightroom adjustments' rather than 'Original' if it asks.


----------

